# Discovered working Ancient Tech Tada



## FlatFact (May 8, 2021)

Shall we see proof of ancient working technology, and even some of the broken ones are still working.
And they still work and do their thing everyday, and people didn't notice.

Gods and Monsters - Stargates of the Blind. 

_View: https://youtu.be/_VoCBTPf2HM_


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

Ive often wondered about these arches being stargates or portals of a kind.
The stone is a clue, the size another.
The occult symbology on them all is striking and noteworthy.
Or perhaps its a device for harnessing the Vril energy of victory, of which I surmise is great.
An excellent video!


----------



## Jd755 (May 8, 2021)

FlatFact said:


> do their thing everyday, and people didn't notice.


I don't notice so do you enlighten in the video or could you surmise in a couple of lines on here?
The reason for asking is the 'robotised' voice on the video just grates and the claim is a bold one.


----------



## FlatFact (May 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I don't notice so do you enlighten in the video or could you surmise in a couple of lines on here?
> The reason for asking is the 'robotised' voice on the video just grates and the claim is a bold one.


Robotised voice, crickey sorry about the Aussie accent. Bit narky tho.

The claim was about the masonic keys, not the Archways, that is a flatfact.
They are gnomons, think of it like an advanced stick in the ground.


JWW427 said:


> Ive often wondered about these arches being stargazes or portals of a kind.
> The stone is a clue, the size another.
> The occult symbology on them all is striking and noteworthy.
> Or perhaps its a device for harnessing the Vril energy of victory, of which I surmise is great.


I show you exactly what they do in the video.  The most basic thing they do is measure the sun.


----------



## Jd755 (May 9, 2021)

FlatFact said:


> Robotised voice, crickey sorry about the Aussie accent. Bit narky tho.


Australian accents are fine, I was referring to the opening voice.over. As you can tell I didn't get very far.


FlatFact said:


> The claim was about the masonic keys, not the Archways, that is a flatfact.
> They are gnomons, think of it like an advanced stick in the ground.


Thanks but I have no idea what a flatfact is..
Doesn't matter as you are explaining the claim in more detail over at this site. Triumphal Arches, aka Ianuae Magicae: bridge portals between places, or regular structures?
Which I have copied and pasted in here.


> The measuring of the sun determines time. The sun, tell us the days, months, years and centuries and seasons. 24 hours in a day. The measurement of a day based on the sun. [It's not 24 hours anymore]
> 
> Once upon a time, people didn't have mechanical clocks or the government to update time. So they put a stick in the ground and measured the shadow. In saying this. It's not just the rising or setting through the arches. The arches are gnomons. The moon is a secondary witness. The sun's position /latitude tells us the time of year. When the sun is at solar noon, 0 degrees latitude, it is either the march or september equinox .



How many sun ups long are the months and years in the arch portal?
How was the length of an hour determined?
How does the sun not being present in the sky during the night determine the 'length of the day' to be 24 hours?
What do they use to align these arches to measure the suns passage?
Are they all aligned at the same orientation to sun up?
Are they all of the same height and width?

Edit to add;
Well I watched and listened. Interesting ideas.
It all seemed to me to start with some characters in the world of FreeMasonry. They seem to have discovered something of the really old ones, the ones between the stick in the ground and pondering the shadow it casts people and the folks who could line up arches to mark the passage of the sun on two or six occasions. (two for a single arch and six for a triple arch).
As with all secret societies they kept this knowledge for their own personal gain thus keeping the masses ignorant of it even though the instruments (the arches) are too big to hide. In essence they worked to keep the 'laymen' dumb. Though why I have no idea.
Even within the FreeMason society this knowledge became lost to most save one FreeMason character whose name I cannot spell. When he was assassinated it then it no longer existed. You argue that the knowledge is encoded in the arches themselves in depictions of figures, of inscriptions, of placement, if I as a layman am comprehending your words correctly.
You also claim there are books and yet the knowledge went out of existence with the characters assassination. Who authored these books and what would be the point when the knowledge to decipher the content disappeared at the point of assassination ergo he didn't tell any other FreeMason how to decipher the book{s} nor it would seem what would be gained by keeping the secret knowledge secret.

I get that the 3 arch model could measure the apparent rocking motion of the sun up at the horizon from equinox to equinox assuming they were built aligned to to the solstice but if the drift you mention is actually going on then surely they would not longer be of any use as a such measuring device. But the single arch model just measures the solstices and ignores the equinoxes, again assuming they are aligned to the solstice so is of no use but establishing the static position of the solstice sun.
How did they determine the solstice?
Do all the arches lie at the solar cross aka crossroads like the Arc De Triomphe?
Are there any arches in Australia be they single or triple arch?


----------



## FlatFact (May 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Australian accents are fine, I was referring to the opening voice.over. As you can tell I didn't get very far.
> 
> Thanks but I have no idea what a flatfact is..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jd755 (May 9, 2021)

*Sorry a flatfact is my slang for an axiom. Came from my sons when they were young, and I named my youtube channel this.*
Thank you for answering these questions.

_*Historically was the division of 24 hours making 60 minutes in an hour. Solar time
In astronomically code, which I work with, it has been 23 hours 56 minutes and 4 seconds*_
I would like to read the historical division calculation. Where did you come across it?
An hour is a man made construct as is 24 of them equating to a solar day. To me a solar day is the period of the sun being in the sky between the periods when it is absent.

_How many sun ups long are the months and years in the arch portal?
*I'm not sure what you mean by this question.*_
Yes on reflection I did word it rather vaguely.
So having  another bash, how many solar days make up the month and the year that the arch portal sun calendar uses.

_How does the sun not being present in the sky during the night determine the 'length of the day' to be 24 hours?
*Equinox means equal day and night.*_
Yes I comprehend the acceptable meaning of equinox but that doesn't answer the question. Perhaps it cannot be answered as you seem to accept a solar day as being _*23 hours 56 minutes and 4 seconds  *_in length whereas I see the solar day getting longer from winter to summer solstices and getting shorter from the summer to winter solstice. I also see the equinox as the 90 sun up mid point between the 180 sun up solstices in a 360 sun up year. I should point out sun up is the way I view what is going on. It neither rises nor falls. I appreciate this may cause confusion but there it is.

_What do they use to align these arches to measure the suns passage?
*I can only postulate as I stated and you did too there is little information.
What would be astronomically logical is that they used the sun and aligned to the equinox.
The equinoxes remain a constant at the 0 degree latitude. Whereas the solstices are not a constant.*_
There is no information on how they did or do it, least none I have ever come across. For these things to work as you suggest they mujst have some method of determining the exact point of the suns appearance of travel in relation to the horizon to enable the constructed arch to be accurate.
I do find t odd that they could place a single arch which records just the solstice by using the equinox points.
How did you establish the solstices move within the confines of the constant equinoxes?

_Are they all of the same height and width?
*They appear to be individual monuments, the question of measurement, in the case of 3 arches,*_
*would be the distance between the centre of the centre arch and the centre of the north arch and ditto with the south arch.
That is the measurement data I would like to have.*
So like me you have no idea about the proportions of these things. How do they establish true north if the magnetic compass is not to be trusted?

_Are they all aligned at the same orientation to sun up?
*If they haven't been moved by people who did not understand their function.*_
So like me you too have no idea if any of them are still in their original location. I don't know of any way to check this out either by visiting the sites or scouring documents.

*Single arch if measuring equinox
Will be 4.
There are 2 equinoxes every year = 4 sunrises and 4 sunsets

Triple Arch
Will be 8
2 equinoxes plus 2 solstices = 8 sunrises and 8 sunsets*
T*he triple arch measure 3 degrees because both equinoxes are are 0 degrees

The Triple Tau is the symbol for the Royal Arch Masons, but hidden in the triple tau is a fourth T*
Fair enough you are measuring sun up and sun down. I just take the sun up as being the equinox.
I have no knowledge or understanding of the degrees, the FreeMasons or the Triple Tau and its fourth T.

As with all secret societies they kept this knowledge for their own personal gain thus keeping the masses ignorant of it even though the instruments (the arches) are too big to hide. In essence they worked to keep the 'laymen' dumb. Though why I have no idea.

*As I say in my video, I do not think the modern day Freemasons (20th and 21st century) have a clue about what the writings mean.
While the arches are too big to hide, the sky is even bigger.
People learned the narrative of time at school and that was it. They don't look at the sky, they get their weather of the TV. Look at their calendars on the wall, check the time on their phone.*
I'm not sure what the relevance of looking at the sky and school indoctrination has to do with the comment about some FreeMasons keeping 'old people' knowledge secret from their own society members and those without. You are right people do not attend to anything outside of electronic tech these days. How they do not seem to kill themselves in large numbers by walking in the way of something that will kill them amazes me to be honest.

I look at the sky all the time and I have no clue about what it is where it is what goes on above my head. As I said a layman.

*No I didn't say the lost books are encoded on the arches, the encoding on the arches are just clues.
The books, are underneath the keystone.*
Fair enough I must have missed the bit where you said the books are underneath the keystones. There seems to me to be fresh air underneath the keystones of these arches. Given the fragile nature of paper and the way it rots rather easily I presume they must be in some sealed chamber of some description. Is this likely to be under the ground i the mid arch directly under the keystone, in the keystone itself of hidden in the masonry above the keystone?

*Hiram Abiff - Hi Ram Above - Adoniram . Here a ram there a ram.
Ram the age of Aries. Ram Ra*
You have totally lost me there.

*The author of these books as they believe was God. Because God created all, that's why in freemasonry you only have to believe in a creator and they don't seem to care what you call that entity.
I do not think Hiram Abiff was a real person who actually got killed. That's why I say the character.
It is the story of the transition from the age of Aries to the age of Pisces.
The books are not books made of paper.*
Not made of paper eh. What are they made of then?
Belief seems to be all that is required for much for reality to be obscured.
To the best of my knowledge all books are written by men not god(s). God would have no need to write anything down they are God. The clue is in the word God.

I get that the 3 arch model could measure the apparent rocking motion of the sun up at the horizon from equinox to equinox assuming they were built aligned to to the solstice but if the drift you mention is actually going on then surely they would not longer be of any use as a such measuring device.

*The tropicus drift is an astronomical fact. It's not hidden, just have to dig around. Taking this into consideration, yes you are absolutely correct, the north arch and the south arch would not line up anymore.
What use would they be? It would tell me how much time has passed since an arch was built.*
I've never come across the drifting Tropics so will do as you suggest and have a dig around. How could you measure how much time has elapsed since the thing was built when the measuring device, the triple arch, no longer functions correctly?

*How did they determine the solstice?
Well it's pretty easy with observations.
Lets me try this.
It's May 2021 (so the calendars we hang on the walls say)
The June Solstice is approaching.
If you watch the sun rise everyday from now until the solstice you will see the sun rise each day
a little further north, up until the solstice, then it will turn [tropicus] and each day after until the september equinox the sun
will now rise a little further south each day. So the day before the sun turned is the solstice.
If you want to be accurate, and really pin point it. You would measure the week leading up the assumed date and then after to make
the determination. There are many videos on youtube showing this process with simple tools.*
Ha!
Sorry but good luck getting a few consecutive days where the sun up in relation to the horizon line can measured with anything in this neck of the woods. Clouds abound in these parts.

*So now they would have their central point of one solstice, each point would have to be determined before they could build the monument.*
So presumably they would have to have some kind of measuring device where the point of view in regards to the sun up on the horizon can be observed from the exact same fixed position every day. The arbiter of the sun up position is the human eye so either they strapped a human into a fixed place for a week or more or they had a device they could strap the same human in for the actual observation in the exact same position over the seven days?
I would have though being really accurate was the underpinning of these arches. Winging it with a random observer doesn't cut it.

These arches are built to Euclidean geometry using level and plumb so I would deign to presume such geometry was used to establish their alignment just not a clue how.

_*I have not investigated every single arch across earth. But I did show the Arch of the Carousel is on the same road as the Arc De Triomphe
While in my opinion the arches are important, and require much more investigation,
they are not the most important, I've dropped them in early, chapter 3 & 4.*_
Indeed you did show that those particular arches were lined up along the same alignment. Again apologies I must have missed you stating they are important but not that important.
It will be interesting if you can get to the Australian arch on a solstice or equinox and see what occurs.  As this is a relatively modern arch then it must be presumed that people who commissioned the building of the arch must be in possession of the knowledge of their purpose.

Edit to fix some formatting errors.


----------



## jo'bo (May 9, 2021)

Is an hour a human construct? Possibly or possibly not !

It depends if you think maths or more specifically geometry is a human construct or if it always was and was just waiting to be discovered


----------



## NigeWz (May 10, 2021)

FlatFact said:


> Shall we see proof of ancient working technology, and even some of the broken ones are still working.
> And they still work and do their thing everyday, and people didn't notice.
> 
> Gods and Monsters - Stargates of the Blind.
> ...



THink of the word 'Baroque' when it comes to architecture. Sounds a lot like 'broke'.


jo'bo said:


> Is an hour a human construct? Possibly or possibly not !
> 
> It depends if you think maths or more specifically geometry is a human construct or if it always was and was just waiting to be discovered


Interesting question. I would have to say both 'yes' and 'yes'. This realm (Earth) is a 'time-trap' which is governed by the Sun & Moon. (That is obvious), but I guess it was humans that broke down the days into 24 hours.


----------



## jo'bo (May 10, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> THink of the word 'Baroque' when it comes to architecture. Sounds a lot like 'broke'.
> 
> Interesting question. I would have to say both 'yes' and 'yes'. This realm (Earth) is a 'time-trap' which is governed by the Sun & Moon. (That is obvious), but I guess it was humans that broke down the days into 24 hours.


Well yes they did, but 24 is the mathematics solution,  to how to best divided a circle in to " degrees "

That is, there are 360' in a circle, because it has the most dividers,  that is 24 different ways of dividing it,.
so less a choice, more a pre ordained,  solution, if you want to be able to keep sub dividing in whole numbers


----------



## NigeWz (May 10, 2021)

jo'bo said:


> Well yes they did, but 24 is the mathematics solution,  to how to best divided a circle in to " degrees "
> 
> That is, there are 360' in a circle, because it has the most dividers,  that is 24 different ways of dividing it,.
> so less a choice, more a pre ordained,  solution


That's because humans created the degrees, too, I guess. They could have called half-a-degree a 'degree' and created 720, lol.
That said, everything in this 'Matrix' was created by something, or someone. For example, think about how many things are in 7s. 7 days of the week, 7 colours in the rainbow, 7 notes on a scale, 7 seas, 7 continents, 7 'planets', 7 chakras........the list goes on. Now look at the lines on the palm of your hands, and see a 7 there too. You never even noticed till right now, did you? haha


----------



## jo'bo (May 10, 2021)

p


NigeWz said:


> That's because humans created the degrees, too, I guess. They could have called half-a-degree a 'degree' and created 720, lol.
> That said, everything in this 'Matrix' was created by something, or someone. For example, think about how many things are in 7s. 7 days of the week, 7 colours in the rainbow, 7 notes on a scale, 7 seas, 7 continents, 7 'planets', 7 chakras........the list goes on. Now look at the lines on the palm of your hands, and see a 7 there too. You never even noticed till right now, did you? haha


but they did, but there is only one answer to how many degree should we have in a circle, once that is set everything else follows logically

if you picked 720, then you would end up with 30  dividers( and 30 hours in a day,) and that's not as divisible as 24

360 is also the most logical as its closest to number of days in a year,  in fact its exactly half way between luna days of 355 and solar days of 365


----------



## NigeWz (May 10, 2021)

jo'bo said:


> p
> 
> but they did, but there is only one answer to how many degree should we have in a circle, once that is set everything else follows logically
> 
> ...


I agree, but I was just trying to attempt to answer your initial question. I also thought there are 364 lunar days in a year, since the calendar used to be 13 months of 28 days. 13 x 28 = 364


----------



## jo'bo (May 10, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> That's because humans created the degrees, too, I guess. They could have called half-a-degree a 'degree' and created 720, lol.
> That said, everything in this 'Matrix' was created by something, or someone. For example, think about how many things are in 7s. 7 days of the week, 7 colours in the rainbow, 7 notes on a scale, 7 seas, 7 continents, 7 'planets', 7 chakras........the list goes on. Now look at the lines on the palm of your hands, and see a 7 there too. You never even noticed till right now, did you? haha


Yes humans do seem to have a fondness for " lucky 7 " co incidentally,  to add to your list, its the only number between one and ten, that doesnt, divide equally in to 360, but I suspect you could put an equally impressive list together for a few numbers

but some of those are constructs and some are not true,

there are not " 7 seas"

the number of continents, is not 7, at least that is not a universally  agreed number

there are multiple musical scales of which 7 followed by 5 are the most popular

7 days in a week is down to the Babylonians, if the Roman had won there would be 8 days,  it is of course down to the bible deciding there are 7, then the Roman convertion to chritianity spreading it .why they decided that is not clear

and

I seem to have 8 lines on my palm, that's ignoring the,age lines of which there are many


NigeWz said:


> I agree, but I was just trying to attempt to answer your initial question. I also thought there are 364 lunar days in a year, since the calendar used to be 13 months of 28 days. 13 x 28 = 364


I rounded up and rounded down, the correct answer is 364 and a third luna days and 365 and a quarter solar days, so still very nearly right in the middle


----------



## iamian36 (May 10, 2021)

What is this technology Tada?


----------



## NigeWz (May 11, 2021)

jo'bo said:


> Yes humans do seem to have a fondness for " lucky 7 " co incidentally,  to add to your list, its the only number between one and ten, that doesnt, divide equally in to 360, but I suspect you could put an equally impressive list together for a few numbers
> 
> but some of those are constructs and some are not true,
> 
> ...


Yes, on the 13-month calendar, the extra day was added to December, and in leap years, the 366th day was added to the month of 'Sol' which sat between June and July.


----------

